# Joint Computing Nexus



## fishvanda

Sziasztok!

Hogyan fordítanátok a "Joint Computing Nexus" kifejezést? Egy brit kimirosorozatban egy sakkversenyre tervezett számítógép elnevezéséről van szó. Nem találtam számítástechnika történetben hasonló kifejezést. Tudnátok segíteni? (A tippem eddig a _kapcsolt számítástechnikai rendszer_ vagy _hálózat_.)

Köszönöm!

_Forrás: Endeavour 401, brit krimisorozat_


----------



## Zsanna

Szia fishvanda!

Szerintem valószínűleg nem is érdemes nagyon keresni a "valódi életben", mert ez biztos csak egy kitalált név. 
Időközben megtaláltam a kérdéses opuszt (elég jó sorozat!) és fontos, hogy a gép rövidített nevét (JCN) is használják, ill. hogy emiatt _Jason_nek is hívják a sorozatban. 
Bár a sorozat színvonala majdnem megkívánná, hogy valami ügyes megfelelőt találj rá magyarul (pl. olyat, aminek JSZN lenne a rövidítése és akkor Jászon lehetne magyarul a becenév), de szerintem ez azon a határon van, amikor talán meg lehetne hagyni angolul is, hogy a Jason becenevet is lehessen használni. De ez attól is függ, hogy melyik alakját használják gyakrabban, hogy illeszthető a szövegbe, stb.


----------



## fishvanda

Szia Zsanna!

Így van, ez egy kitalált név. Semmiképp sem szeretném magyar megfelelővel helyettesíteni magát a Jason becenevet, az egyértelműen kiderül a kontextusból, hogy ez a beceneve a gépnek, de azt fontosnak tartanám, hogy kiderüljön, hogy egy számítógépről van szó. A Jasont használják szinte minden alkalommal, tehát csak ez elején kellene megmegyarázni a joint computing nexus kifejezést. Viszont nem akartam valami totál marhaságot sem írni, hogy a tech szekértők kikaparják a szemem  ezért gondoltam, hogy feldobom itt a labdát.


----------



## Zsanna

A marhaság nem csak ott jelenhet meg, ha az egész kifejezést rosszul fordítod, hanem akkor is, ha nem illeszkedik szépen az egészbe. Emiatt nemcsak ezzel van gond, hanem a rövidítéssel (JSN) és esetleg a névvel is (Jason). 
Maradva a JSZN/Jászón kiindulásomnál, a kifejezés lehetne: Játék Számító Nexus. 
Nem mondom, hogy jó, de ötletet esetleg adhat.


----------

